# Car tyre regulations.



## Just-so (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello --I'm new here. I'm useless at searching forums for topics as well !!

Can someone please tell me this? I know that in Spain the tyres on both ends of an axle have to be the same rating --ie 195/65/R15/91/H AND also match the details in the Ficha tecnica (log book) but do they have to be the same MAKE--ie Michelin.


I've had a few different answers from neighbours and garages and tyre shops. No-one seems to agree. I can't afford a mistake. Does anyone know of the real expert place to look for the info. I'm off now to see if Trafico police have a website.

Sorry if this has been asked before. Please and thank you.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Not as im aware i have different makes on mine and over the last 8yrs had numerous itvs with no problems but as you say size as per the logboog has to be right
Unlike the uk you cannot change wheels ie alloys without a further itv 
Hope this helps


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They have to be the same make as well.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I was also told they had to be the same brand but my UK car passed an ITV no bother with different brands on the front.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

They should be the same ...but.......it depends on the day and the guy! Worth a punt with oddies if you're tight for cash; if you fail it won't cost any more to rectify and you might get away with it for another year!


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

They are supposed to be the same make on each axle, and identical. ITV told me this. But then, they let me import a right hand drive car with beam benders on the lights!!!!

Another ITV station has told me that beam benders are not sufficient for their test. So again, as always here it depends where you go.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

andmac said:


> They are supposed to be the same make on each axle, and identical. ITV told me this. But then, they let me import a right hand drive car with beam benders on the lights!!!!
> 
> Another ITV station has told me that beam benders are not sufficient for their test. So again, as always here it depends where you go.


Friend of ours got through with beam benders . I told him he'd probably have a problem at the 1st renewal , & he did. I'd find some lhd lights, or have yours adjusted ,before the next itv.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not in Spain yet... But always a good idea to keep tyres exat on each axle as in hard braking or in the wet the car could pull to one side due the differences and then harder to control your car!

I'll start a new thread if asked but... 
I have an old Ford. Lights can be adjusted as it has 2 adjusters for each light. Will adjusting them to the right be enough to pass the ITV or would they still require beam benders?

I read a post on here some time ago a car has to have its original wheels!
Mine is an old classic but has new uprated wider alloy rims!
I read you can not use alloys on vans somewhere, but will my car have a problem passing its ITV when I bring it over?
I would hope once testing station deems them fit & safe for that type of vehicle they will pass!

Thanx. And I will post new thread if asked


----------



## MrsCarter (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello - To be honest i am also useless finding useful threads but over time using this website gets easier.

The minimum legal tyre thread in Spain is 1.6mm, however you will by most places be reccomended not to go below 3.0mm. The tyres on the car must be the same make/size and speed code on each side. 

If you dont get this right a fine of 150.00E per tyre that is under the legal limit, which if you have a few tyres under the legal limit is a heavy fine. I have been told if you have 3 or more tyres that are worn the car can be taken from you. 

Hope this helps


----------



## JCapirote (Feb 3, 2020)

The headlight issue is not clear, however be aware that UK lights have a high section on the left, ie the kerbside and Eu cars have the high section on the right side ie the kerbside. Beam blockers will bock the high big in the left but cannot make the high part on the right, the same with demons with beam adjusters, all they do is block the big of beam causing the problem hence the need to change the reflectors of usually the whole light units


----------



## JCapirote (Feb 3, 2020)

You can put larger tyres on the car however the rolling radius cannot exceed 5% larger or smaller than the originals and the tyre tread cannot protrude past the bodywork
I understand you also need to get the itv to check this and get it approved and paperwork issued at extra expense


----------



## JCapirote (Feb 3, 2020)

You can put larger tyres on the car however the rolling circumference cannot exceed 5% larger or smaller than the originals and the tyre tread cannot protrude past the bodywork
I understand you also need to get the itv to check this and get it approved and paperwork issued at extra expense


----------

